# Summer Tech Programs



## jdasilva (Dec 27, 2007)

Does anyone know of any good summer progams for tech/design, especially sound and lighting? I'm looking for a more advanced program that is no longer than 3 weeks. Location is not a huge issue, but east coast and/or chicago area would be preffered. Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## avkid (Dec 27, 2007)

Um..are you serious?
Less than 3 weeks???


----------



## jdasilva (Dec 27, 2007)

less than 3 weeks is what i'd prefer, but i'm not against something longer as long as it's a good program.


----------



## avkid (Dec 27, 2007)

Look at this list:
http://backstagejobs.com/jobs.php?internship=yes


----------

